# Another pretty night



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

All winter after deer season I think of getting back to chasing flathead.

Had a beautiful night last night. Chase had the hot rod and the sizes were smaller than we like but it beats a :S










We released them and hope to see them in years to come.










Getting my rompers out---its supposed to get cool this weekend


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Amen Robby, smaller but beats a skunk! Nice feesh.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

It was fun doing the video tape and photo takin, but i rather be on the other side of the camera holding some fish.


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Cant catch them all ducky! LOL! Someone has to take pics. 

Chad


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I got this rare picture the other day










A picture of Chad with a flathead


----------

